# Fundamentals Everyone Can Learn From



## Ottis

Very nice…sounds like you had a blast and learned a ton. You are very lucky….I am a self taught woodworker who eats, sleeps, and makes a living doing woodworking. Yet I would LOVE to go to a few classes with a master furniture maker/woodworker…..I really wish there was a place within a descent driving distance to go to and just pick up a few new skills. Your never to old to learn a few new tricks


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Shannon
Sounds like a blast. Chucks a nice guy in talking a few times here on LJs and a very top notch woodworking talent. I get envious all the east seems to have all the cool furniture museums, great schools like North Bennett,Phil Lowe's. chuck bender, Tommy Mcdonald, Charles Neil, just to name a few. I'm glad some folks get to take advantage of all the eastern USA cool places and people.


----------



## Karson

Shannon: I'm glad that you got to Chuck's class. I was there for part of the last day of the Glen Huey and Chuck class. A great set of guys.

I wasn't there to take a class, just to give them a hard time.

Really a mini LumberJock tour.


----------



## ShannonRogers

Karson, Chuck mentioned that you and your son stopped by. He had high praise for your son's work too


----------

